# Native Access resets libraries in demo mode



## Living Fossil (Jul 23, 2019)

As the title says, Native Access occasionally (every 2nd or 3rd day) resets some of my licenses. So these Kontakt libraries stop playing and indicate that they are in "Demo mode".
This requires to open Native Access, which then "installes" these libraries (also Reaktor stuff which i never use) again. It does this completely on its own, within a couple of seconds.

It's a PITA, and the worst thing is that Native Instruments does not respond to support postings (or to posting in their forum...).

My OS is High Sierra 10.13.6., Native Access is always the newest version.

Is there a solution to this problem???

Edit:
I've edited the title of the thread, since the NI support helped after EvilDragon jumped in
For me, i've got the problem solved - and the problem never appeared since i'm on Mojave.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 23, 2019)

Care to link to your forum thread and support community post?


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 23, 2019)

Here you go:









Native Access resets Kontakt 5 libraries to demo mode [en-us]


Hi, i hope there is some NI-support in this forum. As written in the title, it quite regularly happens that my correctly installed libraries reset to demo mode in Kontakt 5 (latest version). When ...




support.native-instruments.com





and here:









Native Access resets libraries into demo mode


Hello, as written in the support forum (but without getting an answer) i try it here once more: My Kontakt 5 libraries quite regularly are reset to...




www.native-instruments.com





p.s. i hope it's ok to post these links here...


----------



## EvilDragon (Jul 23, 2019)

There we go, I tagged one of the support guys on NI forum, let's see what happens.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jul 23, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> and the worst thing is that Native Instruments does not respond to support postings (or to posting in their forum...)


Luckily we all have @EvilDragon to help us when he can, but its unfortunately something to get used to:
NI support is only via their online service and it takes 3 to 4 (working) days before they pick up on a new support ticket.
Be sure to explain that you’ve done the required steps ( on their website) you can do yourself otherwise they give you that first, and you have to wait another few days begore they get back to you.......with what you realy need regarding yoir specific problem....
Its an unfortunate situation( diplomatic statement)

Good luck!
( maybe update OSX to mojave? Mine is running smooth)


----------



## Living Fossil (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, with Evil Dragon's help somebody finally adressed the issue...

p.s. I'm quite slow in updating my operating systems... really like High Sierra. (however, the problem didn't occur with Sierra, so maybe Mojave would solve it)

My hope is that there is a workaround which involves e.g. deleting the preferences of Native Access.
However, i don't want to do that without somebody who really knows that software recommends it...
don't want to step in follow up problems...


----------



## babylonwaves (Jul 24, 2019)

Living Fossil said:


> It's a PITA, and the worst thing is that Native Instruments does not respond to support postings (or to posting in their forum...).


NI just replied to an inquiry of mine in less than an hour. the follow-up replies to less than a day. i've used the form on their support website.


----------



## MartinH. (Jul 24, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> There we go, I tagged one of the support guys on NI forum, let's see what happens.



They'd better be paying you well, because from what I've seen here and past google searches before I even knew you, you must be doing a significant chunk of their entire support work!




Living Fossil said:


> Yes, with Evil Dragon's help somebody finally adressed the issue...
> 
> p.s. I'm quite slow in updating my operating systems... really like High Sierra. (however, the problem didn't occur with Sierra, so maybe Mojave would solve it)
> 
> ...



They've made some actionable suggestions, please keep us updated here if this got you closer to the solution.


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 30, 2019)

Same thing just tarted happening to me. Blugh!


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 30, 2019)

jcrosby said:


> Same thing just tarted happening to me. Blugh!



For me, the latest Native Access update (finally) solved the issue. However, before i followed the steps that the support suggested me. 
(it's the first link posted by me in my second post in this thread)


----------



## stevenson-again (Sep 30, 2019)

Yep this is driving me crazy as well.

I am still using Kore 2....god knows how I'm going to sort that out. Before my 5pm deadline.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Sep 30, 2019)

This has recently been happening to me as well, with seemingly random libraries on both Kontakt 5 and 6 on Mojave.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 4, 2019)

Ok - I am trying to get to the bottom of this.

I have Kore 2 and while I know it's discontinued, I have old projects that use it quite a bit and frankly I quite like the content and the sound organisation.

Regardless of why I want/need it to run, I need it to run.

So opening it up on my new system and I get the "demo/purchase/activate" flag....activating it brings up Service Centre, with....of course....nothing to activate.

I have trawled the internet for the last 3 hours and only see hints at this problem and no actual solutions. Yes, ED, I have been all over the NI site and there is nothing that seems to match the problem. I'm not trying to install, it's installed, to the latest up date, and while it is on a new system all the file paths are the same.

Evil Dragon if you get this - you are by far the most helpful and knowledgeable person the whole inter webs on issues like this. Do you have any idea what to do about this? PS...I'm not trying to use the controller, just the software.


----------



## unclecheeks (Oct 5, 2019)

Last year I had to reinstall Kore2 on a new system and it went fine. Don’t recall exactly what the authorization process was like, but I didn’t run into any issues. Does it not show up in NI Access? Service Center is deprecated from what I understand. Maybe also fire off an email to NI support, if you haven’t already done so, while you await for forum help?


----------



## j_kranz (Oct 5, 2019)

stevenson-again said:


> Ok - I am trying to get to the bottom of this.
> 
> I have Kore 2 and while I know it's discontinued, I have old projects that use it quite a bit and frankly I quite like the content and the sound organisation.
> 
> ...



What system/os? Unfortunately with these sorts of things, the further you go from the operating systems that the software was developed to be compatible with, the less likely it is to work.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 5, 2019)

Still nothing from no one? Usually VI-C has people falling over themselves to help with a problem like this.....


----------



## unclecheeks (Oct 5, 2019)

stevenson-again said:


> Still nothing from no one? Usually VI-C has people falling over themselves to help with a problem like this.....



I’m sorry we’re not all falling over ourselves to help with your problem. Re: your Kore2 issue, as I suggested 1) check native access, - not service center - that’s where mine appears to be authorized and 2) contact the people who are actually getting paid to help you, NI tech support.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 5, 2019)

unclecheeks said:


> I’m sorry we’re not all falling over ourselves to help with your problem. Re: your Kore2 issue, as I suggested 1) check native access, - not service center - that’s where mine appears to be authorized and 2) contact the people who are actually getting paid to help you, NI tech support.



Yep trying to find where to contact NI tech support - I've left several messages on the forum. I'm interested that Kore 2 appears on Native Access - mine only offers service centre and when service centre opens it doesn't show up at all - it assumes it's activated.

Where in Native Access can I find it? It does not show up anywhere there at all.

And genuinely - thank you for taking the time to have a go at helping me sort this out. I've been pestering forums around the internet for a week.


----------



## unclecheeks (Oct 5, 2019)

stevenson-again said:


> Yep trying to find where to contact NI tech support - I've left several messages on the forum. I'm interested that Kore 2 appears on Native Access - mine only offers service centre and when service centre opens it doesn't show up at all - it assumes it's activated.
> 
> Where in Native Access can I find it? It does not show up anywhere there at all.
> 
> And genuinely - thank you for taking the time to have a go at helping me sort this out. I've been pestering forums around the internet for a week.



I don’t recall how mine came up in Access. Think I entered the serial from the disc it came on and then it popped up, I’m not sure... Do you have a serial for Kore? Maybe try “add a serial” and enter it there?


----------



## ChazC (Oct 5, 2019)

You say that Service Centre opens up - that’s probably your problem right there. A couple of years ago I lost 3 days work time trying to sort out my NI libraries when I updated from Win 7 to Win 10. Several libraries were showing as demo only in Native Access with no way to activate them.

I posted a solution to this in the NI Kontakt forum. Basically the problem is when Service Centre opens it creates .xml files for your Kontakt libraries - these .xml files are incompatible with Native Acces causing some libraries to show up as Demo only. You need to delete the Service Centre created .xml files (location eludes me at present but it’s all detailed in my post on the NI forum).

Hope that helps.









Missing Libraries/Re-installs on Windows (one solution)


I've just had a nightmare couple of days trying to re-install everything on a new Win10 install on the studio PC. I was having real problems with...




www.native-instruments.com





{edit to add NI forum post URL}


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 5, 2019)

stevenson-again said:


> I'm interested that Kore 2 appears on Native Access - mine only offers service centre and when service centre opens it doesn't show up at all - it assumes it's activated.
> 
> Where in Native Access can I find it? It does not show up anywhere there at all.
> 
> And genuinely - thank you for taking the time to have a go at helping me sort this out. I've been pestering forums around the internet for a week.



NA doesn't support Kore at all, so it won't show there, nor will you be able to authorize it from there. Service Center is still supposed to be used for activation and management of of old NI products.

Anything that is newer than and including Komplete 9 is handled by MA, anything older than that by SC.

Hope this helps


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 6, 2019)

Legend.

Thank you so much. I will give that a try.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 6, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> NA doesn't support Kore at all, so it won't show there, nor will you be able to authorize it from there. Service Center is still supposed to be used for activation and management of of old NI products.
> 
> Anything that is newer than and including Komplete 9 is handled by MA, anything older than that by SC.
> 
> Hope this helps



That is sort of in contradiction with someone else's reply that it should come up in NA. I'm going to have a hunt for the .xml file and remove it....I'll check out the post on it at NI first.


----------



## ChazC (Oct 6, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> NA doesn't support Kore at all, so it won't show there, nor will you be able to authorize it from there. Service Center is still supposed to be used for activation and management of of old NI products.
> 
> Anything that is newer than and including Komplete 9 is handled by MA, anything older than that by SC.
> 
> Hope this helps



From personal experience I can categorically say Service Centre corrupts licensing in Native Access on several libraries. Granted every user has differing circumstances but certainly they do NOT play nice together in certain situations.

I’ll just add that I got zero help from NI tech support over the issue.


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 6, 2019)

Well - I've made some progress. I still had the installer lying around somewhere and reinstalled both Kore and Service Centre....and THIS time the serial number filed popped. I put it in and bam that part worked.

But still no sound.

Trying to load a sound results in an error message:






This is a very old OS drive (SL Snow Leopard) and I suspect I had problems migrating and just left it like that. I was using the SL to get to old mixes etc and to store video on the old system.

Going into options in the plug-in or the preferences in the standalone and choosing the copied over file from that SL drive, just doesn't work. It seems to accept it, the path looks right in the preference pane, but I still get this error message.

Connecting that computer to the studio mac via ethernet gets rid of the error message, and it appears that the sound has loaded, but no sound at all.

I re-installed the controller drivers in case that was it...but no that doesn't work either.


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 6, 2019)

That sounds like the paths to the Kore soundpacks and factory content are actually network paths?


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 6, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> That sounds like the paths to the Kore soundpacks and factory content are actually network paths?



No - the original computer system simply had the paths of the sounds (ie the patches) set to the old OS drive. I just checked whether I could set them to the Mavericks drive - the one I just migrated from - in Logic LP9 there - and I could. It worked flawlessly.

I can't do the same on my new system. I can't for the life of me figure out why. There must be a preference file somewhere on my new system I need to delete.


----------



## unclecheeks (Oct 6, 2019)

stevenson-again said:


> No - the original computer system simply had the paths of the sounds (ie the patches) set to the old OS drive. I just checked whether I could set them to the Mavericks drive - the one I just migrated from - in Logic LP9 there - and I could. It worked flawlessly.
> 
> I can't do the same on my new system. I can't for the life of me figure out why. There must be a preference file somewhere on my new system I need to delete.



It looks like it’s trying to find MacPro SL volume - is that the volume those ksds are located in now? When you did the install on your new machine, did you install the full library? Can you locate that preset in the new install? If so, I wonder if there’s a way to trick Kore by symlinking MacPro SL so that it’s routing to your new volume instead... just spitballing ideas.

Also, if you open up Kore, can you load a preset and get sound there? I assume the problem is only when trying to recall old projects? If so, maybe you can manually reload those specific patches in your session?


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 7, 2019)

No, the problem is that somehow the setting of the "sounds" path on the new system isn't "taking". On the old system with the 2 OS drives, SL and ML, I was able to do it and load a sound. On the new system, doing the same thing looked liked it worked, but when I tried to load in a patch, the error came up showing that it was looking for the "sound" on my old OS drive of my old system.

When I connect the old system and that drive to my new system so that the path exists, the error message doesn't come up but there is still no sound loading up.

The migration was done in such a way as to preserve as many paths as possible in order head off exactly this kind of issue and for the most part it's worked. I wish there weren't so many secret handshakes, and/or the NI support bunch were a touch more responsive. I mean, that they respond at all. You guys here have been awesome. It's deeply appreciated.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 23, 2021)

BUMP! Reviving this thread since this just started happening to me! (Libraries/plugins go into demo mode until I go into Native Access). What was the solution? The links in this thread don't work anymore... It has nothing to do with ServiceCenter since I haven't used that for years.

I am on MacOS Catalina btw.


----------



## soulofsound (May 23, 2021)

Same here. I open NI Access before every session, so i am sure everything is out of demo mode before opening Kontakt.


----------



## jcrosby (May 23, 2021)

Simon Ravn said:


> BUMP! Reviving this thread since this just started happening to me! (Libraries/plugins go into demo mode until I go into Native Access). What was the solution? The links in this thread don't work anymore... It has nothing to do with ServiceCenter since I haven't used that for years.
> 
> I am on MacOS Catalina btw.



See this thread. Also I highly suggest emailing support before just doing what the post I made says just in case there were issues. Either way make backups of both folders mentioned in the thread.

As far as Service Center it's not a matter of whether you've used it or not in years, the issue appears that it _can_ be partially related old Service Center files that NA just doesn't get along with anymore. If you still have the service center file it mentions floating around your OS, then NA appears to just not play well with it... That's why the solution says to nuke both....

It solved the solved the issue for me, and IIRC you'll see it run through and re-authorize everything the 1st time you relaunch NA, but the authorizations should stick after that. Again, back both folders up before doing anything.






Native Access "Demo Mode" problems...


I'm sure there are other threads already on the site and I've have sent a support ticket to Native Instruments. About half of my libraries decided to go into "Demo mode" when I hit up Native Access yesterday for reasons unknown (and it's totally random - other than my most recent libraries from...




vi-control.net


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 23, 2021)

Thanks! Will try as suggested However, I don't think I even HAVE a "Native Instruments/Service Center" folder!


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 24, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> See this thread. Also I highly suggest emailing support before just doing what the post I made says just in case there were issues. Either way make backups of both folders mentioned in the thread.
> 
> As far as Service Center it's not a matter of whether you've used it or not in years, the issue appears that it _can_ be partially related old Service Center files that NA just doesn't get along with anymore. If you still have the service center file it mentions floating around your OS, then NA appears to just not play well with it... That's why the solution says to nuke both....
> 
> ...


I have the "ras3" folder, not the "Service Center" one.

I will try (after backup for course as you suggested) to delete the ras3 one and see how it goes.

Thanks!


----------



## jcrosby (May 24, 2021)

Simon Ravn said:


> Thanks! Will try as suggested However, I don't think I even HAVE a "Native Instruments/Service Center" folder!


Yeah, I don't think service center is 'required' for this issue to show up. I think at some point in the past it was tied to it though so they just have people backup and remove both to solve the issue in one pass... 

Also I've had this happen to me 3 times . It's the Kontakt bug that never dies! :( 
That said I believe this post was from the last time it happened to me and it hasn't been an issue since... I'm guessing the 1st two times may have been related to service center because I did have a bunch of old service center files carried over from older machines.... But pretty sure the issue can happen without it. My guess is one or more of the tokens in the ras3 folder gets corrupted and then NA loses its shit


----------

